# What's Your Favorite Lo-cal Snack Food?



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm getting really tired of drinking hot tea and eating popcorn....- any suggestions?


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

a wedge of laughing cow cheese on 3 wasa crackers (they are big). Total of 90 calories. yummy.

half a whole wheat english muffin and a laughing cow (light) 95 cals. 

apple 80 calories

small orange 61 calories (if I remember correctly)

1 chocolate chip cookie 85 calories

1 0z cheese 110 calories

1 pear 80 calories

1/2 c. brown rice with tamari soy sauce - 108 cals. 

1 bag of dark chocolate coins (they sell them in the kosher section of my grocery. Made by a company that starts with an M that specializes in jewish/kosher foods) - 66 calories. 

next time you are in the store, go look at those really expensive 100 calorie packs of snack food. Take a pen and pencil with you. Usually when it tells you a serving size, it will tell you an approximate number of peices of each item that makes up 100 calories. Don't buy the expensive stuff. Buy a regular size and portion it out yourself if you see anything you like. 

a laughing cow (I like those. They are pricey, so you can use a lower fat cream cheese if you want and just use half an ounce to keep the calories down. much less expensive.) spread inside a 1 oz peice of roast beef lunch meat. 81 calories

If I really want to treat myself, I buy one of those ice cream cones with the chocolate and nuts on it and cut it in half. Can't remember the calorie content on that right now. I remember that I do that on a day when I eat a lot of lower calorie veggies. 

1/2 of a krispy creme donut. 100 calories. (or eat the whole thing and have a salad with just veggies and balsamic vinegar for lunch. You will still have a 300-400 calorie total intake between the 2.  

cherry or grape tomatos - 5 calories each and really tasty. 

a whole cucumber - 45 calories. (I love 'em. Used to eat them straight out of the garden. They were easier to grow where we used to live.) 

Subway 6 in. veggie delight (eat only half as a snack). 115 calories

1/2 c. plain low fat yogurt with 1/2 of an apple or pear. 107 calories. 

OK. HTH,

Cindyc.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I used to eat a lot of yogurt. I think that helped keep my weight under control. I'm so lactose intollerant now that even those little pills don't help.

Your suggestions made me see how much of a rut I've gotten into. Thanks.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

..... Im tea and popcorn too !!!! .....um, 
try wasabi peas - they are spicy, crunchy and you'll only want a few !!! 
Jello pudding fat free snack packs are 60 calories .......
celery & carrots sticks....
make bran muffins in mini muffin pans --- 30 cal each ....
salsa !! ..on a few corn chips or crackers .. salsa is LOW in calories !
Lettus wedges dipped in mustard .....
pickles ...
fruit roll ups ..50 calories ( watch out for high sugar content !)


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

cindy-e said:


> a whole cucumber - 45 calories. (I love 'em. Used to eat them straight out of the garden. They were easier to grow where we used to live.)


And that's for a fairly big cucumber (10 ounces). :goodjob: One cup of sliced cucumbers has 12-15 calories. Cucumbers and either dill or mustard pickles are my favorite low calorie snacks. A medium sized dill or sour pickle has about 15 calories.


----------

